# making pickles



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

Last summer I tried to make to crock style pickles from a recipe in the Big Ball Book. I used a large stainless pot and followed the directions for quantity of vinegar and salt and what not. I let them sit on the kitchen counter for six weeks, skimming the crap off the top every now and then. I didn't use pickle cukes however as I had a surplus of regular cukes which I cut into wedges. The whole pot, probably 10 quarts, came out like mush. What did I do wrong? Was it the regular cukes?


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Using regular cukes was the big factor IMO. They have much more water in them than pickling cukes. Never made a decent pickle with slicing varieties.

Too much warmth in the kitchen would be another contributing factor. Need lower temps like in the basement for best fermentation. At the least they need to be out of the sun and direct light.

Never used metal container - glass or food grade plastic only - so can't say if that contributed or not.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

If you read the ingredients on the label of commercially canned pickles, even the Calussen-type you will see "calcium chloride" listed. This is what makes them crisp. I have used pickling lime (not the stuff that farmers put on their fields) and alum powder (available in the spice section of your market) with very good results. I have not tried this with fermented pickles because I like "crispy sweets" better.

Claussen's is a fresh-pack cuke. It hasn't been processed in a boiling water bath.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I haven't had good results with my fermented pickles either. I also hate scraping that scum off the top.

This year I am doing fresh pack and am growing my own pickling cukes so I know for sure they are the right variety and not just regular cukes that have been harvested small, although I am usually pretty good at discerning that.

Have you tried Pickle Crisp? I'm trying it for the first time when I do my pickles this summer. I have talked to some fellow canners who have gotten good results with it.


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

I will definitely try to do crock style pickles again this year. I didn"t know about the calcium chloride and I guess I may have to spring for a ceramic crock from Lehman's but they are pretty pricy. I do like pickle though.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a large glass jar ( fits 20 to 25 cucs), water , salt and dill ( no calcium ) Small pickling cucs . In seven days I have half sour , 10 to 14 for full. Crisp and delicious


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

If you can manage some out of the way fridge space, try just refrigerating fermented dills. We just opened a qt a couple of days ago - still great.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

dirtman said:


> I will definitely try to do crock style pickles again this year. I didn"t know about the calcium chloride and I guess I may have to spring for a ceramic crock from Lehman's but they are pretty pricy. I do like pickle though.


I just used food grade 5 gal buckets. They were $3 apiece at the local farm store. I think I paid another $2 for the lids.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 20, 2018)

dirtman said:


> I will definitely try to do crock style pickles again this year. I didn"t know about the calcium chloride and I guess I may have to spring for a ceramic crock from Lehman's but they are pretty pricy. I do like pickle though.


Instead of Calcium chloride you can use tea bags to firm up your pickles, No flavor and I use it to tighten up even store bought pickles!


----------



## Jimi (Jun 20, 2018)

If you can find a leaking cracked pickle crock with the water gutter for sale cheap, you can put your pickles in a food safe Ice Bag, lower it in, tape the top to the top of the crock, put the lid on, water in the gutter and go.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 20, 2018)

suitcase_sally said:


> If you read the ingredients on the label of commercially canned pickles, even the Calussen-type you will see "calcium chloride" listed. This is what makes them crisp. I have used pickling lime (not the stuff that farmers put on their fields) and alum powder (available in the spice section of your market) with very good results. I have not tried this with fermented pickles because I like "crispy sweets" better.
> 
> Claussen's is a fresh-pack cuke. It hasn't been processed in a boiling water bath.


Next time try throwing a couple of tea bags in. The tannic acids tighten up the soggiest of pickles and no "tea," taste. I've even used it on soggy store bought olives and pickles...It works!


----------



## Jimi (Jun 20, 2018)

my3boys said:


> I haven't had good results with my fermented pickles either. I also hate scraping that scum off the top.
> 
> This year I am doing fresh pack and am growing my own pickling cukes so I know for sure they are the right variety and not just regular cukes that have been harvested small, although I am usually pretty good at discerning that.
> 
> Have you tried Pickle Crisp? I'm trying it for the first time when I do my pickles this summer. I have talked to some fellow canners who have gotten good results with it.


Try putting in tea bags to firm up your pickles, olives, ect. I've tried EVERYTHING and this works great every time.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 20, 2018)

my3boys said:


> I just used food grade 5 gal buckets. They were $3 apiece at the local farm store. I think I paid another $2 for the lids.


I woke to salty water on my floor yesterday and a cracked crock. I transferred my kraut to the same type bucket I bought from Home Depot BUT I had tops that cost a couple of bucks https://www.homebrewing.org/2-Gallon-Grommetted-Lid_p_5396.html and airlocks cheap https://www.homebrewing.org/Fermentation-Airlocks_c_619.html. It is gurgling away right now as I write. Cheaper than a 100+ dollar crock for sure.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

The best fermented pickles I've ever made were called sauerkraut and kimchee. 

Yes, you need lime. I like the tea bag idea though. I usually use pickling cucumbers and use a plastic container. Though I prefer traditional pickles, either refrigerator or water bath processed.

Jeff


----------

